# Training.. Boarding or No?



## nwillis22 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hello,

Im in northwest ohio. Have 10 1/2 week old GSD. Looking for any and all insight on training. I want to obviously do obedience and basic commands which i work with her everyday myself for about 15 min. "sit,stay,shake,lay,come,heel." The place im looking into boards her at there home for 4 weeks. "$1200" . Or should i do the Petco stage 2 puppy for 119$ one day a week for 6 weeks. Hour sessions. I just feel like them keeping her that long teaching her all the commands then i come pick her up and she won't listen cause i wasn't there to teach her. Maybe im over thinking it. But i will post the link to the site for the place that boards her. Let me know what you think. www.dulebohndogtraining.com


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

1, the board and train should offer follow up sessions with you as well as ongoing support.
2, I would send a young pup off to board and train for basic obedience.
3, I would not attend Petco classes.
4, there should be something in between... members may have recommendations.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

If you're already training all those things, what do you think you'll gain by paying someone else 1200 dollars to do basically the same thing?


----------



## nwillis22 (Dec 9, 2017)

Steve Strom said:


> If you're already training all those things, what do you think you'll gain by paying someone else 1200 dollars to do basically the same thing?



Socialization with other humans and dogs?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

You can walk you're own dog for free. The things you mentioned are all really simple unless its all new to you, maybe you need to be shown. That's not worth 1200 dollars though. You don't have to be perfect, if you don't jump right to force, you do what you probably already are with rewards and praise, a little patience, you have a ton of opportunities to shape things. Living with a puppy is all about you and the puppy. If for different reasons, the puppy isn't responding or you're having problems beyond a slow or crooked sit, look to a trainer for that, but there's no way I'd send a puppy off to someone else.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Oops, I meant to say I would NOT send a pup that young off to board n train for basic OB


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

nwillis22 said:


> Socialization with other humans and dogs?


You do not need to send your puppy off to a board and train to socialize. That is something you can easily do yourself for free. Why get a puppy if you can't commit to the most basic training yourself? I think you can do it on your own or with the help of a trainer, not a board and train or PetSmart. Have you looked into other training options, like getting a trainer to work with you and your puppy one-on-one?


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I can't comment on board-and-train since I've never done it. But if you are willing to spend $1200 on training, I would look for a private trainer who would do one-on-one lessons with you and your pup. I like taking my pups to obedience classes, but I would look for a facility other than a big chain pet-store since the quality of instruction can vary and the training methods are kind of one-size-fits-all to my understanding.


----------



## nwillis22 (Dec 9, 2017)

Pytheis said:


> You do not need to send your puppy off to a board and train to socialize. That is something you can easily do yourself for free. Why get a puppy if you can't commit to the most basic training yourself? I think you can do it on your own or with the help of a trainer, not a board and train or PetSmart. Have you looked into other training options, like getting a trainer to work with you and your puppy one-on-one?


I could absolutely do it myself, when we took nova to her first vet appt the vet highly recommended puppy classes. So was just seeing what everyone else's thoughts and there outlook on this. Didn't think i was going to get bashed for asking questions.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I think people were just trying to be helpful, no bashing intended! It's just that $1200 is a lot to spend on basic training. And unless there are extreme circumstances, I think most people would not recommend a board and train for a young puppy. Petco classes are also not highly recommended on this forum...


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

nwillis22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im in northwest ohio. Have 10 1/2 week old GSD. Looking for any and all insight on training. I want to obviously do obedience and basic commands which i work with her everyday myself for about 15 min. "sit,stay,shake,lay,come,heel." The place im looking into boards her at there home for 4 weeks. "$1200" . Or should i do the Petco stage 2 puppy for 119$ one day a week for 6 weeks. Hour sessions.* I just feel like them keeping her that long teaching her all the commands then i come pick her up and she won't listen cause i wasn't there to teach her.* Maybe im over thinking it. But i will post the link to the site for the place that boards her. Let me know what you think. www.dulebohndogtraining.com


No problem with board and train but not for such a young dog. At this age building a bond with her and teaching basic manners is more important than any type of formal obedience training IMHO.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I definitely wasn't bashing you. I was trying to help you. Maybe you hadn't thought of one-on-one training or looked into it, so I was just suggesting it. I'm sorry you took it the wrong way.

I was also trying to express that you do not need a PetCo/PetSmart class or board and train to help with the socialization. A private trainer will most likely be the most help to you. Or even a well run group class, but you won't find that at big box pet stores.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

No bashing intended on my part. I would be sad to send my puppy away to board-and-train and miss all the cute puppy antics. I think it's great that you're taking puppy-raising seriously and are willing to invest in training. I'm sure you'll be fine whatever you decide.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What the vet forgot to mention, is that the puppy classes are for you! For you to learn how to set up your puppy to succeed, how to trick your pup into doing what you want, and making her think that it was all her idea, and what a smart girl she is. For you to understand what are reasonable expectations from a puppy this age, and to learn how complex behaviours need to be broken down into tiny itty bitty steps, and be trained one tiny itty bitty step at a time. 

If puppy is sent away for training, you are not learning anything. And I doubt that the "trainers" at Petco have an understanding of the above - they just learn techniques and methods, and repeat what they have been told. In general, they are not experienced enough or knowledgeable enough to teach you to be your own puppy's trainer (which is really what a good class should teach).


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Have you asked your breeder if there is a trainer they can recommend? Have you checked into German Shepherd clubs? Google around and find a local group and have a good time bonding with your pup. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dragon67155 (Oct 16, 2017)

I was going to send my puppy off to board and train at 4 months. Ms Xena is a wild puppy; but things happened and instead we drive every Saturday to a small group training session. Now Xena is 5 months and I think this is working better for me and her. We are learning basic commands; having fun, getting frustrated because she is so hyper, getting car sick, having fun and learning. She gives me doggie kisses and loves on me when we train and after we train. I wanted to do the board and train because I was afraid I couldn't train her; still worried about that sometimes during the frustrated stages but it's worth training with her and not boarding her.

That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

I know it sounds like most are anti board and train situations on the forum, but we have had the best experience with ours. We never intended to do one, but upon going to our first breeder to scope out some puppies (Hudson's breeder) we found a not-great sight when we arrived. Long story short, we left with a puppy and never looked back - mostly because leaving him meant he'd suffer more at the hands of the breeders. The other puppies left I did follow-up on, they have all gone to various homes away from the breeder thank god. I won't go into it but mostly it just wasn't an ideal situation where we got him. Hudson was super shy from the get-go - we hoped for the best. Unfortunately we had a vacation planned a week later. Half out of necessity and half because I knew Hudson needed some time in the hands of a professional, we took him to our trainer's facility/home and upon returning it was great. Hudson had really come out of his shell.

Now, if you've read any of my posts - you'll know he's a bit nervy and I'm sure that's due to breeding as well as now that I've uncovered and learned more, his early life at the breeders. But if you find a great trainer that will work with your dog while he/she is there like it's their own and then work with you and the dog after like mine did, I really think there's merit to a board and train. 

If you're worried you can't do the training yourself, don't. Our trainer is amazing but everything Hud knows as far as commands and our interaction daily is all self-trained self-taught by me and I've learned so much from it. Mostly that I knew nothing before even having had two previous shepherds. Either way, get a great trainer and don't doubt yourself whether you decide on the board and train or not - training with Hudson has made our bond what it is today - it's still our favorite thing to do together. Good luck!!


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

It's already been said but I want to reiterate, your puppy is 10-11 weeks old. YOU should be bonding with your puppy not sending it off to board and train. What training should it have at this age? It should be learning to holdit and potty outside, recall to you, learning to trust and play with you. I am surprised with the expectations of some owners on this forum for young puppies.


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

Great point - I should have said how old hudson was - 14 weeks! Any earlier might be too young.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a puppy who is ten months old. I will be sending him to a board and train program, but he'll probably be closer to a year old when he goes. I'm not sending him for basic commands. I'm sending him to work on dog aggression and distractions (and probably to proof some behaviors).

As a very young puppy, I wouldn't send him out to be trained. I love the puppy stage, and building a bond is important to me. I went to two Obedience classes and two Agility classes with my puppy before deciding on a board and train. I love the training process. If I had a reputable trainer closer to me, I'd be doing it myself. However, I need certain issues ironed out, and I need more advanced help. 

Personally, I feel your puppy is too young to be sent away. At that age, they are like sponges. It's very easy to teach the basics yourself, and save yourself some money. If my dog didn't have fear aggression to other dogs due to a bad experience, I'm not so sure I'd even consider a board and train...but I need a bomb proof dog in public.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

IllinoisNative said:


> I have a puppy who is ten months old. I will be sending him to a board and train program, but he'll probably be closer to a year old when he goes. I'm not sending him for basic commands. I'm sending him to work on dog aggression and distractions (and probably to proof some behaviors).




I’m considering sending Scarlet to her handler’s place down in Texas for a month, for more conformation training and conditioning. She’s 17 months now. She’s very adaptable, and likes her handler. I expect her to have a pretty good time!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I see no problem with board and train if the folks that are training are excellent, but I would strongly urge you to wait until your pup is at least 10 months and preferably a year. Let your puppy be a puppy during those developing and bonding months of adolescence.


----------

